# Swap block quilt



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This was made from the "Anything goes scrappy" swap of several years ago. I made three extra blocks since two were not scrappy and one needed too much repair. This is a charity quilt and measures 70 x 70".


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfry I remember that swap and still have my blocks too.. I even recognize my block I made.. it's on the bottom row, second from the left.... All the little squares bordered by half squared triangles.. Wow, thanks for the memory and Awesome Job on getting the quilt put together !!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It really looks great! I love scrappy quilts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I see one that I think I made.
You made that so very nice.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I like your finished quilt 
The colors you used for the Sashing and borders really complement the blocks from the swap. 
Good job!
Make sure that you post pictures of the other completed quilts that you do. We would all love to see them


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you. As far as I know I've been the only one to post pics of completed quilts from swap blocks here. Either people aren't finishing them or aren't posting pics. Not sure which it is. The next one I'll be working on is the 2015 Spring swap. Should be ready to post in a couple of weeks.


----------

